# firebirdta79 video thread



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are some of my latest quad mudding videos, figured it was easier to post all in one thread!

SHCATV charity ride - great Nesbit forest mud! - YouTube

SHCATV charity ride - some great mud! - YouTube

SHCATV charity ride in Nesbit forest - YouTube

How renegades beat the heat - YouTube

The little rzr that could...almost - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

My brother ripping it up on his new machine, it's a Chironex Komodo 1000

Chironex Komodo 1000 ripping it up - YouTube


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

"I don't know how you got stuck there" - YouTube


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Deceiving mud - YouTube


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome mud and skeg at Foxford ATV rally - YouTube


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

850 XP's and 1000 Renegade mudding - YouTube


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ride from the fall with Ostacruiser and a bunch of other guys...was a great day!
Can Am and Polaris quads getting DEEP! - YouTube


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vid from the last ride of the season. Is it spring yet?

End-of-season mudding - YouTube


----------

